# Pickle Bucket???



## flyboys (Nov 11, 2007)

I asked the deli at my local supermarket if they had any extra 5 gallon buckets that the salads came in that I could use for brining large cuts of meat, ie pork butt, turkey...  They gave me a pickle bucket.  Does anyone know how to get that pickle smell out?  I have tried everything from baking soda to boiling water.  Also, if the smell doesn't come out, does anyone know if it will impart a bad taste on the meat that is being brined?  Pickled turkey doesn't sound that appetising to me, but I will try anything once...


----------



## homebrewru (Nov 11, 2007)

Fly,
You've got to consider how long that bucket sat around with pickles in it. How long did you leave the baking soda in? You might try filling with water mixed with a small box of baking soda and leaving it for a week. I assume that before you brine that you will fill the bucket with water and add a quarter cup of bleach (plain, unscented) to sanitize it. You let it stand for awhile and rinse with hot water. That may help with the odor also; however, I cannot imagine that the pickle odor will hurt the meat.
Lots of luck,


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not certain that the smell embedded in the plastic will actually impart to the brining bird... it might, but shouldn't be much if it does. Have you tried a bleach solution in the bucket and let it sit outside for a few days, then rinse? The chlorine should evaporate out. Re-rinse with clean water and see how it smells after that. 

Some say vinegar and water (equal parts), baking soda, or newspapers. But that is what is recommended for glass containers.

I'm also not sure you will be able to get ALL of the smell out of the plastic anyway. Let us know if you find a solution.


----------



## richtee (Nov 11, 2007)

Heh  when you brine, you ARE in a sense pickling! I'd just wipe with bleach and let it sit a while, and do it again. Rinse and use it. It'll smell like onions and stuff then...from your brine! That plastic is pretty impervious to much soaking in...that's why it's food grade.

I used a  Feta cheese bucket after I cleaned it like this...no prob.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 11, 2007)

A little dill pickle taste *CAN* be a good thing with poultry, on occasion!...

I routinely 'brine' boneless chicken breasts in 'Hamburger Dill Chip' brine for 
about 30 to 60 minutes, drain, dredge in seasoned flour, dip in an egg/milk 
wash, then back into the seasoned flour for a bit, and deep fry...

Place on a CWB which has been brushed with melted butter or margerine 
on the inside, add 'Hamburger Dill Chip' slices if desired, and there you 
have it...A Homemade *Chick-Fil-AÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]* Sandwich!...


Try Rich's method...I can attest to it...IT WORKS!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Until later...


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 11, 2007)

pickled turky,not a bad idea


----------



## moltenone (Nov 11, 2007)

i'd use it as is, it shouldn't be a problem at all.

Mark


----------



## wvsmokeman (Nov 12, 2007)

Although I've never tried it,  I've always heard you can place crumpled news paper (after washing and drying the container) inside, cover the container and leave overnight. The newspaper is supposed to absorb the odor.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 12, 2007)

I would have never thought of that!!  I cleaned the bucket out really good and decided to use it as is.  It's currently brining as we type.  I will be sure to post pics tomorow and update on the taste.  Thank you very much for all of your help.  This truly is the best site!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeppers newspaper does it! Takes out rootbeer to if you get that small on anything plastic!


----------



## madamelizabeth (Nov 24, 2016)

So....How'd it go? I know this is a old post but I really want to know if the pickle smell effected the taste of the turkey.


----------



## 3montes (Nov 24, 2016)

I've used pickle buckets that reeked of pickle smell to brine turkey breasts. No problem Go to your local grocery store bakery they get buckets that cream cheese or other frostings come in they will give you if the pickle smell bothers you. They also get some handier sizes like 3 gallon buckets as well for smaller pieces.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2016)

MadamElizabeth said:


> So....How'd it go? I know this is a old post but I really want to know if the pickle smell effected the taste of the turkey.


I would not use the bucket to ferment Beer or Wine, but to Brine a Turkey over night or even make Cured Bacon for 2 weeks will have zero to little impact on the Brine or meat flavor...JJ


----------



## danquixote (Nov 25, 2016)

Just an aside here....If you live in any part of the country that has "Firehouse Subs"....they sell pickle buckets to raise money for injured firemen all over the US. Think they charge $5 or so. I got one and it did not have any pickle odor at all....not sure if it ever held pickles to begin with.


----------



## atomic dog (Nov 26, 2016)

Wow great tip @DanQuixote  a cheap bucket and for charity -win/win.  I do want to add that my buddy uses pickle barrels and the smell never goes away even after years.  I think the smell does become embedded in the plastic.


----------



## flyboys (May 9, 2017)

MadamElizabeth said:


> So....How'd it go? I know this is a old post but I really want to know if the pickle smell effected the taste of the turkey.



So it took me a little while to respond, but pickle buckets work great.  I know I posted this 10 years ago, so I don't think I have the pictures of that turkey smoke anymore, but I never had any bad taste from using them as brine buckets.  I used them a lot and have since graduated to frosting buckets from BJ's.  I may still even have one of them old pickle buckets lying around somewhere...


----------

